# VW Scirocco - Rising Blue



## Jones (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi folks,
some days ago my brothers Scirocco got a new coating, the old one wasn't as good as i hoped. 2 layer of Gyeon Mohs has to go after 16months and 16000miles - the water repellent effect came close to an tragedy.

Kränzle highpressurewasher + FoamLance + ValetPro Advanced SnowFoam + a bit of FinishKare #121










Love it, snowfoam everywhere, even in the gaps - no rinse washers can't reach. 









Waterblade for the larger areas (car gets polished),









... microfiber for the rest.









God i hate this honeycomb parts...









Talked to Tim Taylor, he recommended an air-mixer 
Makita leaf-blower :thumb: 8-9 minutes with an 3Ah accu, ideal for one car.









Honeycombstuff









Badges









Gaps









Sidemirrors



























Flex rotary polisher on speed 3 (1200 1/min), Lake Country light cutting pad and ...









... the good old menzerna 4000 (new name: 3500).


















The scratch resistence of Gyeon Mohs was better than its beading/sheating.


















Next day
Weather forecast says +10 degress celcius and humidity around 70% - and lots of sun - perfect! 









Last checks in the sunlight


















Wanted to test some new stuff, freshly from the UK. 
*Crystal Serum Light.* 









*
Final after Serum (light) and EXO*









































































Very nice coatings, hope this combination of Serum (Light) and EXO will last longer as 2 layers of Gyeon Mohs - of course they will 
The car is ugly, but his colour choise is great 

Questions or comments? Feel free,

Glossy greatings from Germany!
Johannes


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks stunning but ditch that water blade :lol:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Car looks stunning. Good job
How dare you say the car is ugly lol!!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely Scirrocco and I love that Blue:argie:


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice detail, love the colour and finish achieved even though coatings are not my thing.

But good god please put the water blade :doublesho in the bin!


----------



## Jones (Jan 1, 2010)

Breath slowly through your pants guys 
i know the risk and use it *only before i detail* a car.:buffer:

Weekly wash: Microfiber towel and air-blower :thumb:


----------



## Path-Finder (Jan 31, 2016)

Great work there &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;
Love this colour &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb::thumb:


----------



## johnwoo (Feb 24, 2011)

Heja BvB FTW! :thumb: And nice job!


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Great finish on a nice car


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Really nice job done there. Really love the colour and your detail has made it pop!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Love the BVB on the garage wall, haha.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Sehr Schon!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Looks lovely. Seems that Rising Blue is the same as Sepang Blue for the Audi's. Hope I can get mine looking just as good!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job and love the flake pop


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great work!.:thumb:


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Beautiful colour, top work.


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Great job! Lovely shine in the pics.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning job mate, it surely can't get much better than that ! Superb flake pop


----------



## Jones (Jan 1, 2010)

To be honest, Serum(Light) + EXO looks fantastic, but around 5 years before the ugly scirocco looked even better.

Detailed it with *Dodo Juice Lime Prime + Supernatural Wax*, great combo :argie: Coatings are nice, but there is nothing better then a *freshly juiced* car. 





































Some Weeks later it got some lowering springs from Eibach (30/30), didn't like the CrossScirocco look


----------



## Luke81 (Jan 17, 2016)

Love the color and the finishing. Excellent job!


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Looks ace mate. TBH, it's the only thing about my Scirocco that I never liked was the stupid 4x4 look of the suspension. God knows why VW decided a sporting Coupe needed a look like this (certainly didn't look like that in the brochures when I picked the car !).

Never did get around to sorting it before I part ex'd it for my current GTD, but if I'd have kept it, it most certainly would have got a set of lowering springs.


----------



## Jones (Jan 1, 2010)

First wash after 13 days...
Kränzle pressure washer, rainwater to avoid waterspots and keep the paint chalk free as possible.





































(All pics taken with an iPhone 6s)


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Fantastic job mate, really looks amazing and that beading is spot on :thumb:


----------



## BerkerCELIK (Jan 10, 2010)

Any updates on the coating performance ?


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks great mate, reminds me of my GT.:thumb:


----------



## Chuck_25 (Apr 2, 2016)

Such a beautiful colour!! :argie: Great finish too, you should be proud


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice that. The wife has a white scirocco and she loves it


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

BerkerCELIK said:


> Any updates on the coating performance ?


Yes would like to know more.


----------



## Andrew100 (Apr 13, 2016)

Looks great, hardcore beading:thumb:. I'm doing the same treatment on my mum's MK7 Golf (limestone grey) this weekend, any tips on applying the serum light? 

Area per application?, how long can you spend applying, before buffing?
How easy is it to buff? Anything you can think off.

Cheers in advance


----------



## Jones (Jan 1, 2010)

Andrew100 said:


> Area per application?, how long can you spend applying, before buffing?
> How easy is it to buff?


Polish the car if needed, clean it with Panel Wipe or other cleaners.
Bonnet 4 parts, roof 6, door 2/3 and so on..
First: Half pipette into the pad, 5-6 drops after each area, its better to use more then to less.
Iam workling crosswise to cover it evenly, buff of direct after each area.

I think it is easy to apply and buff off. A week ago i applied it with two friends, both could easyly say where i coated the car and where not.

Take your time, a second person could be helpful - 4 eyes see more then 2.
More information: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=373473

*Good luck!*

Teaser:


















*CSL* - what else? Perfect match :argie:


----------



## Andrew100 (Apr 13, 2016)

Excellent.

With all that info & those photos, it's as if you were waiting for my question


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice , cracking job:thumb:


----------

